# Is an ESU Reptile Fluorescent Light (UVB/UVA) safe for my fish?..and is it good for live plants?



## selfmaniac (Apr 27, 2005)

*Is an ESU Reptile Fluorescent Light (UVB/UVA) safe for my fish?..and is it good for live plants?*

I have a tank that once housed Slider turtles that now houses tropical fish. I am still using an ESU Reptile (UVA/UVB) light left over from the turtles. Is this light safe for the fish? Can I use it to keep and grow live plants? I'd rather use this light until it stops working being they are somewhat expensive to replace.

Here is the info on my current fluorescent light:
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=55234&IDProductRelationship=137


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Is an ESU Reptile Fluorescent Light (UVB/UVA) safe for my fish?..and is it good for live plants?*

No. While it may be useful for terrestrial plants, the UV will destroy trace elements aquatic plants derrive from the water column.


----------



## selfmaniac (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Is an ESU Reptile Fluorescent Light (UVB/UVA) safe for my fish?..and is it good for live plants?*

ok.So not safe for Plants. How about my fish? Can I leave on the light 8 hours a day?



Simpte @ Sun May 15 said:


> No. While it may be useful for terrestrial plants, the UV will destroy trace elements aquatic plants derrive from the water column.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Is an ESU Reptile Fluorescent Light (UVB/UVA) safe for my fish?..and is it good for live plants?*

It could heat your water considerably. Best to stick with a NO flourescent bulb.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

And i suspect that you'd grow a TON of algae with it as well.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Possibly, but you wouldn't have to worry about greenwater!


----------

